# the kids



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

Would i be a bad mom if i left my kids with their dad for a while? Our marriage is not working. He's a good dad, but he not great at communicating with them. But he's the financially stable one.....I really want my kids with me...but i don't want to disrupt their life just because i'm unhappy.... ...ugh I'm all over TAM today...
The only thing stopping me from leaving is my kids.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I am not that great. 

I leave because I am unhappy. 

If I have been an unhappy mother, I don't think my kids will thank me when they grow up. They will just remember a sad mother. 

Leave your kids to him if he is a good dad. At least you are sure they will be safe. And don't feel too guilty of doing that. Sometimes it is OK to calm down and think things through without distraction.


----------



## 2galsmom (Feb 14, 2013)

You and your children are blessed if you have a male you can call a good dad. You should ask him first but why not, people need to take time for themselves to rest and be better persons with more patience, especially moms.


----------



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

well. dude didn't feed the kids while i go out to calm down. so now i'm rethinking the whole thing. i'm so mad and upset right now i can't even cry. i just want to go out at there and yell at him..but that won't do any good. my oldest is already have anxiety attacks because of all the argument between husband and i. he won't listen to reason..all he cares about right now is that his mad, and his sad, and his stupid phone...
i tell him if he so miserable then he'ss welcome to leave....but of course he counters with "its my house and my money, you leave"...nothing about the kids...its all about him. i know he can take care of them...but right now he's head is so far up his butthole that he can't even see straight. 
I can leave..but after tonight with not feeding the kids, how can i?


----------

